# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  درخواست راهنمایی یادگیری پردازش تصویر و بینایی ماشین

## reza.amini46

باسلام و خسته نباشیید

من دانشجوی کارشناسی پیوسته هستم خیلی علاقه دارم بینایی ماشین یاد بگیرم نمی دونم باید چیکار کنم از روی چه منابعی بخونم ومنابعی که گشتم همشون انگلیسی هستن در صورتی که انگلیسی ام خوب نیست اگه پایان نامه فارسی یا فیلم اموزشی و یا مطلب اموزشی دارید که بینایی ماشین رو بهم یاد بده ممنون میشم .و ممکنه بهم بگویید در این حوزه بیشتر چه مووضوعی بروز هستش و اینکه سلسله مراتب یادگیری از پایه تا به بینایی ماشین رو خوب یادبگیرم رو بگویید چون درمورد پردازش تصویر و بینایی ماشیین و....... چیزی نمی دونم.

باتشکر

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

اول زبان یاد بگیرید دوم برای یادگیری پردازش تصویر کتاب گنزالس رو بخونید سوم برای آموزش یاد گیری ماشین کتاب دودا رو بخونید چهارم اگر میخاید R&D کنید MATLAB و اگر تجاری C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ یاد بگیرید و یا هر دو . MATLAB  خودش  toolbox داره و برای  C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ با کتابخانه OpenCV کار کنید .کتاب های Digital image processing using matlab by gonsalez  و learning Open CV by bradaski رو تهیه کنید . برای MATLAB به سایت mathwork و برای opencv به سایت answers.opencv مراجعه کنید.
سایت ایرانی در این زمینه این سایت هستش.
در ضمن ریاضی ، آمار و هندسه شما هم باید خوب باشه.

موفق باشید

----------


## reza.amini46

با سلام . دستتون درد نکنه فقط یک سوال ماشین ببینایی با یادگیری ماشین فرق نداره اگر فرق داره من میخوام بینایی ماشین یاد بگیرم .  بعدش منظورتون از R & D  چی هستش . اگر بخوام تجاری کار کنم گفتید سی پلاس پلاس باید چقدر وقت بزارم تا مسلط شم. و بعدش ترجمه ی کدوم کتاب گنزالس بهتره کدوم انتشارات  آیا کتاب   computer vision and image processing : apractical appraach using cvIp tools        scott & Umbaugh  خوب نیستش. ممنون از راهنمای هاتون باتشکر

----------


## omidshaman

یک ترجمه داره این کتاب مال لطفلی زاده است میگن از همه بهتره ولی هیچی جای کتاب به همون زبون لاتین رو نمیگیره.
http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Image-.../dp/013168728X
http://www.amazon.com/Learning-OpenC...earning+opencv
بعد اگر می خوای اصولی کار کنی اول زبان انگلیسیتو قوی کن بعد C++‎‎ یاد بگیر بعدا بیا دنبال computer vision
مطلب فارسی درباره C++‎‎ و  مخصوصا  computer vision خیلی خیلی کمه.
مسلط به سی پلاس پلاس شدن هم بستگی داره خودت چقدر خودت کار کنی!

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

بینایی ماشین مباحث ریاضی در مورد نحوه segmentation و استخراج ویژگی های تصویر هستش ولی یادگیری ماشین در مورد آموزش ویژگی ها و تحلیل و تغییرشون هستش. در مورد R&D یعنی research & develop یعنی کارهای تحقیقاتی که هدفش پیاده سازی اولیه و اینکه واقعاً میشه به نتیجه رسید و یا نوشتن مقاله هستش. در مورد C++‎‎ نمی تونم نظر بدم بستگی به خودتون داره روش تزریقی هم وجود نداره من همون لاتینشو خوندم تموم شد تا حالا به فکر کتاب ترجمه  شده نبودم.

----------

